# futterboot basteln



## Balaton1980 (2. Januar 2009)

tag zusammen :vik:
hab seit november meinen schein und möchte dieses jahr gerne auf karpfen angeln. da mir die futterboote im web zu teuer sind möchte ich mir gern selber eins bauen (handwerkliches geschick vorhanden
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) . sollte ungefähr 2-3 kilo zuladung befördern können - mehr ist natürlich auch kein problem. hat irgendjemand von euch ne idee wo ich einen bauplan für so ein teil herbekomme


----------



## orient-power (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Hi,
Ich kann dir ein zum SUPER Preis verkaufen 

 Gruß.


----------



## Balaton1980 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

danke für das angebot, #6
aber ich würd mir das dingen ganz gern selber bauen,
da ich und mein sohn kleine bastler sind.|smash:
aber könntest du mir vielleicht ein paar fotos zukommen lassen?


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

*Original Bausatz für :*
 *Carp Madness XXL 
*



 Endlich ist das Carp Madness Futterboot lieferbar. Absolut praxisgerecht mit den allen Details ausgestattet, die ein Futterboot benötigt.
Es handelt sich hier um einen kompletten Bausatz, das fertige Boot verfügt über folgende Eigenschaften: 

*Die CM XXL Köderboote sind äußerst robust, bei normalen Gebrauch sind diese Boote eigentlich unzerstörbar. Zusätzlich ist eine Reparatur am Rumpf und an der Elektrik möglich, es können die Teile im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern vor Ort durch z.B. einen Fachmann getauscht werden.* 
*Wir garantieren Ihnen zusätzlich zu der gesetzlichen Garantie sämtliche Komponenten 5 Jahre nachliefern zu können. Wir lassen Sie nach dem Kauf und nach Ablauf der Garantie nicht im Stich.* 

*Das Boot zeichnet sich durch folgende Eigenschaften aus:* 
*- Katamaran Bauweise mit zusätzlicher Finne, ein mittig tief liegender Futterschachts sorgen für einen tiefen Schwerpunkt und sind somit Garant für eine Höchstmaß an Stabilität im Wasser, auch bei hohen Wellengang, **die wahrscheinlich Beste Form für ein Futterboot* 
*- durch den tiefliegenden Schacht mit 4 l Fassungsvermögen kein Verheddern der Schnur beim Fallenlassen der Montage*
*- dieser Schacht kann in 1 oder 2 Kammern unterteilt werden
*
*- mit Multiplex 4 Kanal Steuerung für EINHANDBEDIENUNG,* 
* garantiert eine hohe* *Reichweite, 500 - 800 m * 
* EINHANDBEDIENUNG !!! das heißt das Boot kann komplett mit einem Knüppel gesteuert werden,* 
*- Akku´s für das Boot mit einer Kapazität von insgesamt 8 A, daher hohe Laufzeit, schnell ladefähig!!* 
*- 2 automatischee Ladegeräte für die Bootsakkus* 
*- Graupner Speed 600 Eco Motoren, schnell aber sparsam, gutes Drehmoment* 
*- speziell angefertigte gelagerte Wellen aus dem Rennsport, unglaublich leiser und ruhiger Lauf* 
*- sehr helle Power-LED´s, vorne 2 weiße, hinten 2 blaue oder rote, sehr weit sichtbar, dienen zur Orientierung*

*- diese LED sind bereits fertig verlötet in einer Edelstahlfassung, schaut super aus und muss nur noch eingeschraubt werden*

*- der Köder mit Haken wird einfach mit dem Futter in einen der Schächte gelegt!!* 
*- natürlich absolut wasserdicht, Revisionsdeckel sind überlappend und mit Logo, schaut super aus*
*- durch die schwarze Farbe sehr unauffällig, sehr schöne Optik des Carp Madness XXL* 
*- deutschsprachige Bauanleitung mit Bilder*
*-Gewicht ohne Akku: 4 kg*
*- schnelle Bauzeit aufgrund der neuen Ausführung, es müssen deutlich weniger Teile montiert werden, Beleuchtung fast fertig, Deckel auch komplett fertig
*
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bauen Sie in Ruhe nach ihren Vorstellungen Ihr Traum Futterboot auf, wir können folgendes wahlweise liefern (Preis auf Anfrage):*[/FONT]_
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- mit den beliebten Smartcast Echoloten RF 15 e und RF 25 e, Reichweite garantiert über 200 m, 
*[/FONT]​_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Europaversion (oranges Ei), fertig eingebaut in den Rumpf, Batterie zum wechseln
*[/FONT]​_​_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- Releasekupplungen mit Servo*[/FONT]​_​_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- spezielles Relais  um das Licht zu Schalten von der Fernsteuerung aus 
*[/FONT]​_​_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*(kann einfach an den freien Kanal unserer Multiplex angeschlossen werden)*[/FONT]​_
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]


*Da wir dieses Boot selber entwickelt und auch selber herstellen, können wir es Ihnen zu diesem unschlagbaren Preis anbieten!!!* 
*Kein Zwischenhandel der den Preis in die Höhe treibt, vergleichen Sie !!!* 
*Beachten Sie: es handelt sich hier um einen kompletten Bausatz für das CM XXL Futterboot. Es fehlt allein der Kleber, welcher in jedem Baumarkt für ein paar Euro gekauft werden kann. *
*Das Angebot beinhaltet eine ausführliche Bauanleitung (10 Seiten) mit Fotos, es sollte jedoch Erfahrung im Modellbau mitgebracht werden.* 
*Bei Fragen stehen wir Ihnen auch gerne nach dem Kauf zur Verfügung.*
*Besuchen Sie und auch im Internet: 
*
*mk-angelsport de *

*
*
*Händleranfragen erwünscht*​
Hallo, habe selbst dieses Boot und bin begeistert !Grüße Schwarzwasserhai
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Bild auswählen*


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*



orient-power schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich kann dir ein zum SUPER Preis verkaufen
> 
> Gruß.


Hallo,
ich möchte mir auch eins bauen!

Aber was für ein Boot hast Du und was ist ein Super Preis für Dich?

Hätte Interesse!!!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## druide (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

ja Preise wären auch interessant. bin an ein fertiges oder auch an ein gebrauchtes oder auch an eines zum selber basten interessiert !


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Moin moin Leute.

Ich bin auch dabei mir ein Boot zu bauen.

Wenn Ihr was gutes haben wollt,ist es nicht so einfach!

Man muss viele Faktoren bedenken und das Größte Problem ist die Elektrik und der Antrieb!

Wenn Ihr ein wendiges Boot (Panzersteuerung)haben möchtet dann müssen 2 Fahrtregler verbaut werden.
Damit könnt Ihr auf der Stelle das Boot drehen.
Vorsicht,bei 2 Reglern muss von einem der Regler das + Spannungskabel getrennt werden,sonst knallts und es brennt durch!

Für jeden Motor einen!

Dann muss die Welle hinten am Rumpf mit einem bestimmten Winkel austreten und die Schraube muss min. 5 mm Abstand vom Rumpf haben!

Die Motoren sollten Langsamläufer sein (zum Beispiel von www.Bühler.de )

Ich würde Motoren nehmen die bis 12 Volt Spannung vertragen und dazu Blei-Gel Akkus mit ca. 7Ah.

Sie sind schwer und müssen Tief im Rupf liegen.
Dann ist der Schwerpunkt aber auch bei Wellengang besser!

Mit den Futterklappen bin ich auch noch am überlegen.

Wenn man 2 Fahrregler mit BEC nimmt und nachher noch 1-2 Servos die Kraft benötigen anschließen möchte,kommt das nächste Problem!

Die Kraftservos ziehen viel Strom und die BEC Regler haben meist eine BEC Leistung von nur 1A.
Da könnte es wieder heiß werden und Teile schmoren.

Also besser 2 Regler Ohne BEC nehmen und 2 seperate BEC Teile einbauen die mehr vertragen!!!

Achso: BEC ist die Stromversorgung für den Empfänger.
Damit man nicht noch einen Akku für den Empfänger der Anlage braucht und nicht noch zusätzlich den Laden und verbauen muß!

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen und wollte euch nicht entmutigen. 

Es sei denn Ihr bau ein Boot mit nur einer Antriebseinheit,dann sieht die ganze Sache einfacher und anders aus!!!

Jetzt noch einen schönen Sonntag und viel Spaß beim bauen!

Gruß Dirk:vik:


----------



## Lance (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

MOIN,MOIN hier mal ein kleiner Tip für die Boot´s bauer. www.*planet*-*vopi*.de/html/body_do_it_yourself.html


----------



## mlkteam (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

hallo zusammen,

habe auch ein Futterboot nach Vopi's Bauplan gebaut, und bin sehr zufrieden damit..Werde jetzt demnächst aber anfangen, mein 2. Boot zu bauen, weil ich einige Veränderungen vornehmen werde..Wenn Ihr Info's oder ähnliches braucht, dann geht mal auf www.tacklebrothers.de da ist ein ganzes Forum nur über den Bau von Vopi's FUtterboot.. 

gruß

Manu


----------



## quappenkalle (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

"Mit den Futterklappen bin ich auch noch am überlegen."

Moin Dirk

wegen der Futterklappen; nimm doch KG-Rohr und verschließe beide Seiten mit Deckeln die Du genau in der Mitte anbohrst. Nun hast Du eine geschlossene Trommel. Jetzt schneidest Du das Rohr der Länge nach auf (2 Schnitte). So das Du eine Öffnung der Länge nach bekommst. Diese Trommel machst Du drehbahr (z.B. mit einem Servo). Futter rein und über der Angelstelle drehen und Futter fällt runter. Es bleiben keine Klappen oder Ähnliches im Wasser und stören bei der Weiterfahrt. Ich habe mir als Schüler mal so ein Boot bebaut. Es funktionierte fast perfekt. Einzieger Nachteil war wenn das Futter sehr klebrig war, blieb ein Teil in der Trommel zurück. Mich beobachtete ein älterer Angler und was soll ich sagen, am Ende des Angeltages war er stolzer Besitzer des Bootes und ich hatte ein mehrfaches meines Taschengeldes einen ganzen Monats im Portemonaie.
Um nochmal auf deinen Antrieb zu kommen. Warum nimmst Du nicht einfach nen Schottelantrieb? Den kannst Du um 360° drehen und brauchst nur einen Fahrtenregler. Was auch nicht schlecht ist, ist die Idee mit einem Propeller auf dem Boot. Dann kann man seine Montage von unten in die Trommel mit packen und genau an der Stelle ins Wasser lassen, wo man auch anfüttert. Luftschraube auf dem Boot deshalb, damit sich die Schnur nicht im Antrieb(Schraube) verfangen kann. 
Bin auf Deine Antwort gespannt.
                                                                               Gruß Bernd (quappenkalle)#h


----------



## Hecht69 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*



druide schrieb:


> ja Preise wären auch interessant. bin an ein fertiges oder auch an ein gebrauchtes oder auch an eines zum selber basten interessiert !


 	 	 Hallo ich bin selber Angler seit 20 Jahren und habe Erfahrung seit 15 Jahren im Modellbau ich habe schon viele Futterboote für meine vereinskolegen gebaut die alle zufrieden waren  die Futterboote laufen alle noch ohne Probleme wer also Interesse hat bitte melden.


----------



## Hecht69 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Habe ein Futterboot ca 180 Euro mfg


----------



## thiax (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

hecht kannst die gschichte bitte mit bildern und technischen daten bißl beleuchten?


----------



## Rocky71 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

doofe frage aber hab ein boot bei ebay gekauft nur 2 Probs!

Ersten wie stell ich das ruder vernünftig ein?Geht mehr nach rechts als links!
Über fernsteuerung geht das net!
Und wie kann ich das Boot, höher legen?Liegt mir bisschen tief im wasser und das ohne wellen und futter! Styropor oder so rein?weil abspecken geht net weil gfk rumpf!


----------



## paul123 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Hallo Rocky 71 !
  Die Fragen sind auf Grund deiner Beschreibung nicht leicht zu beantworten.
  Hast du ein selbstgebautes oder seriell hergestelltes Boot gekauft? 
  Was ist es für eine Fernbedienung? (Bezeichnung / Firma)
  Hast du das Boot schon aufgeschraubt?
  Wenn dort modellbauübliche Servos verbaut wurden, kannst du das Servohorn bzw. Ruderhorn, nach lösen einer Schraube abziehen und etwas versetzt wieder aufsetzen. Stell nach dem Abziehen des Ruderhorns  mal die Fernbedienung ein und beobachte, ob sich das Servo dabei bewegt.  In der Stellung, wo das Servo stehen bleibt, setzt du dann das Horn so auf, wo du der Meinung bist, dass das Ruder gerade steht. Aufpassen, dass das Servo dabei nicht durch Muskelkraft wieder nach rechts oder links verstellt wird und das Ruder wieder schief steht. 
  Hast du das Boot nur in die Wanne gestellt, oder eine Probefahrt auf dem Wasser gemacht? 
  Wenn das Boot kein Wasser nimmt, würde ich alles so lassen. Ich habe zum Anfang auch gedacht mein Modellboot säuft ab, aber das täuscht.
  Tschüß!


----------



## kamin (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Hecht kannst die gschichte bitte mit bildern und technischen daten bißl beleuchten? 


macht mich auchneugierig?


----------



## Berti86 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

im normalfall haben doch selbst die billigen funken schon ne trimmfunktion für jeden kanal!!wenn das nicht hilft dann wirklich das servohorn versetzen..dürfte wohl nicht soo schwer sein..wenn das boot jetzt schon zu tief im wasser liegt wird es wohl ein in eigenenergie umgebautes boot sein oder?


----------



## Hecht69 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Die Futterboote die ich in meiner Freizeit Baue sind ca 70 Lang und 25 Breit in Grün oder Schwarz sie sind aus ABS also Kunstoff  die Futteraufnahme ist ca 600 gramm  Boilis Reichweite je nach Umgebung bis zu 500 Meter ich selber fahre nie mehr wie 200-300 Meter ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht notwendig meine Futterboote sind komplett also sofort einsatzbereit.


----------



## Lenzibald (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Servus. Bin auch grade dabei mir 2 Futterboote zu bauen. Habe 2 Boote günstig bekommen die sich super eignen. Werden 2 getrennte futterschalen nehmen damit man mit einer fahrt gleich 2 stellen ansteuern kann. Anlage wird ne 40mhz oder ne 2,4ghz werden wobei die Reichweite bei ner 2,4er bei ca 1000m liegt. Kostet halt das doppelte einer 40mhz Anlage. Pro Futterschale gehen 0,75l rein sollte eigentlich reichen denke ich mal. Motorlaufzeit werd ich schauen das ich auf 30-40 minuten komme und die Akkus über die Autobatterie gleich wieder geladen werden können. Geschwindigkeit wird so um die 20kmh liegen bei vollgas. Also werd mal schaun das fertigwerden und wenn ich zufrieden bin wird eins davon verkauft.


----------



## Schorsch81 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

@ Hecht:

Was soll denn ein Boot bei dir kosten?


----------



## Lenzibald (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Servus. Bin grade ma Basteln und hab mal alles zusammen gerechnet. Materialkosten pro Boot belaufen sich auf 200€ Alles inklusive also Boot Steuerung Akku und Ladegerät. Wieviel wäre Jemand bereit dafür auszugeben. Damit ich mal schaun kann ob ich überhaupt beide Baue oder nur eines für mich. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## kamin (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

gib doch mal konkrete vorstellungen preis was du genau verbauen willst 
um den preis nachvollziehen zu können#6


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Servus

Boot Sea Knight                      99.-
Steuerung 40mhz 4kanal           60.-
Regler 20amp                          20.-
Servos 2 Stück                       20.-
Stärkerer Akku Schnelladefähig  30.-
Kleinteile ca                            20.-
Schnellladegerät                      20.-

Das Boot hab ich um 50.- bekommen weil die Elektronik kaputt ist.  Also Material 220.- Mit einer 2,4ghz Anlage wirds um 50.- Teurer vom Material. Ich verbaue 2 Futterbehälter mit je ca 1/2 kilo kapazität die man getrennt abkippen kann.
Ich denke mal 300.- fürs fertige Boot 350.- mit 2,4ghz dann zahlt sichs aus weil auch einiges an Arbeit anfällt.


----------



## Hecht69 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Baue  seit ca 5 Jahren Futterboote das wird nie hin hauen bei den Kleinen Boot das wird wohl ab saufen wenn du 2 mal 0,75 Liter verwenden willst da musst du aber noch viel Styro dran Basteln damit es nicht umkippt   525 x 150 x 130 mm  das sind die Rumpf Daten viel zu klein.


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Servus @Hecht69 hab mal vesucht wieviel ich zuladen kann sind 1,5 kilo ohne das es zu tief liegt. Ich hab ja gesagt das ich erst testen muß ob ich 2 oder eine Futterschale nehme 500-600 gramm Boilies verträgt es mit sicherheit ohne probleme. Auf den VK. Preis von ca 300.- komm ich weil ich nur wirklich gute Komponenten verbauen will. Ich hab auch nicht vor mehrere zu Bauen sondern nur die 2 Stück weil ich eben das Modell günstig bekommen habe.


----------



## Mister3 (9. März 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Hallo  Ich wolte ein zeichnung fur Futterboot


----------



## Siermann (11. März 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Kann man nicht ein Feuerwehrboot von zB alsi oder so nehmen und das feuerwehrbot kan ja oben raus wasser spritzen aus dem düsenrohr ,kan man das nicht so umbauen das es damit die futterklappe die man sich dan aus einer der länge nach halbierten plastickflache macht ein fach umwirft und das futter damit ins wasser entlest , die halbe flasche muß natürlich gesichert sein damit sie nicht verloren geht (hatten solch einen letztes jahr malk im angebot)
mfg tim


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (11. März 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Hallo Leute
Ich habe mir auch ein Vopi Boot gebaut. Mir fehlen nur noch die Futterklappen. Nun die Frage: Aus welchem Material soll ich sie machen?? Aus Plexiglas oder aus Inoxblech?? Denn bei Plexiglas befürchte ich dass die Klappen sich vieliecht nicht öffenen wenn das Wasser knapp unter den Klappen ist . oder gehen die trotzdem auf??
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Siermann (12. März 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Mich würde auch mal eine zeichnung interresieren ,wen möglich soger noch mit bildern !!
mfg tim


----------



## Sash24 (14. März 2009)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

mahlzeit zusammen,

baue mir gerade auch ein böötchen, wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon praxis erfahrungen damit hat. primär gehts mir um den antrieb. gibt ja zwei möglichkeiten, zum einen die mit zwei antrieben und die mit dem klassichen ruder und einem antrieb.
der rumpf ist ein trimaran denke mit dem klassichen antrieb fahr ich was die kosten angeht besser, aber wie ist das fahrverhalten.

na dann petri euer 

Sascha


----------



## Panik45 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: futterboot basteln*

Was soll das futterboot zum selber bauen kosten???Gruß Maddin


----------

